Ask HN: Can you recommend any ML papers or blogs for visual art detection? - rememberlenny
======
mkl
What exactly do you mean by "visual art detection"?

Detecting copies of known images? Detecting styles? Detecting artists?
Detecting whether a picture contains art at all?

------
nrjames
Check out the work that Local Projects (NYC) did for the Cooper Hewitt Museum.
One component of their installation involves museum visitors standing in front
of a screen and a computer searching for art that matches their pose.

[http://localprojects.com/work/cooper-hewitt-smithsonian-
desi...](http://localprojects.com/work/cooper-hewitt-smithsonian-design-
museum)

------
osrec
Look up Plink Art. It was created by a couple of guys at my uni, and
eventually acquired by Google a few years ago. They may have a white paper or
two kicking around outlining their methodology.

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
Conceptually, if you’re trying to classify artwork by a category like artist
or period, the problem is just ordinary image classification and won’t require
anything unique so I’d recommend just reading the current SOA papers for that
task.

The foundation for many of the current SOA papers is He, et. al:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1512.03385](https://arxiv.org/abs/1512.03385)

(I wrote and maintain Keras-ResNet and I’m always looking for interesting
examples. Let me know if you cook up something interesting!)

------
elygre
Lots of people go to art galleries, wondering whether they are really looking
at art or not. It seems to be a difficult problem to solve.

------
trishume
You could try something like this: [https://www.kaggle.com/c/landmark-
retrieval-challenge/discus...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/landmark-retrieval-
challenge/discussion/57855)

Not art, but a contest-winning approach to a perhaps similar problem of
searching a large image database given a photo.

------
ericsoderstrom
Maybe that google art face detection thing could be a place to start?

[https://www.blog.google/topics/arts-culture/exploring-art-
th...](https://www.blog.google/topics/arts-culture/exploring-art-through-
selfies-google-arts-culture/)

------
mendeza
Like detecting if there is an art painting in the image, or what era the
painting is from?

------
motohagiography
Would imagine identifying works from stolen art registers via image search
would be main use case.

------
itronitron
can't think of any off-hand, but a good start would be building a palette
histogram for each of the images, I would expect that visual art will have
color palettes that are very distinct from photographs.

